# k3b deutsch

## MOS-FET

ich hab mir k3b 0.9 installiert, es ist aber nur auf englisch. ich weiß von suse und mandrake das es k3b auch auf deutsch gibt, nur finde ich auf www.k3b.org absolut nichts, weiß jemand wo man die deutsche übersetzung herbekommt?

tom

----------

## Tom547578

einfach zusätzlich zu K3b 0.9 tar.gz source

noch K3b i18n 0.9 tar.gz source

installieren

----------

## MOS-FET

hmm, bin ich jetzt doof oder war die datei vorher wirklich nicht da? naja, hat auf jedenfall funktioniert, danke!

tom

----------

## Zapp!

Für alle, die's interessiert:

Ich hab ein ebuild für die Übersetzung geschrieben:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=18117

----------

## tuxfan

hi,

also irgendwie krieg ich das ebuild-skript nicht zum laufen. Muß ich da noch etwas beachten? ich dachte ich kann mir das runterladen und dann hab ich es in den ordner /usr/portage/app-cdr/k3b/ gespielt. aber starten läßt es sich nicht. was fehlt?

----------

## Carlo

Dann probiere das hier: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=24676

Da muß es rein  :Arrow:  ../app-i18n/k3b-i18n/ 

Carlo

----------

## coby2k

danke euch fuer das ebuild, nun ist mein k3b auch deutsch  :Smile: 

----------

## theche

den ebuild gibts nimmer?

----------

## theche

ha! ich hab export LINGUAS="de" gesetzt und nochmal k3b emerged...vielleicht lags auch an /etc/profile LC_ALL="german"??

----------

